# My car of the day, the new Honda Type R



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The new type R will launch next year and the concept will give us an idea of what it will look like and it's aimed at the VW Golf R and the focus st. A 276 BHP from the 2.0 litre turbo engine and prices are rumoured to start at £30,000
VW and ford should be worried indeed.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried if I was vw or ford. That rear wing is hideous and at £30,000 its the same price as a golf r which is more powerfull and will no doubt hold its money better.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

I very much doubt vw or ford will be worried, £30k for a honda 

Surly they'll price at about £5k cheaper than both so it sells


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I wouldn't be worried if I was vw or ford. That rear wing is hideous and at £30,000 its the same price as a golf r which is more powerfull and will no doubt hold its money better.


The rear wing is a bit over kill and let's not forget it's only a concept so expect some visiual changes before launch and I doubt it will be priced at £30,000. A bit too much I think :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Focus ST is wayyyy cheaper.

Golf R or BMW 135i is only rival at that price bracket.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Turbo? Honda?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Focus ST is wayyyy cheaper.
> 
> Golf R or BMW 135i is only rival at that price bracket.


Wayyyy cheaper yes, but will the st be any better? very early specs suggest the Type R will be more powerful. watch this space.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Rumours are that its only a 1.6 too. Need to tidy the back end up thats for sure


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, if I was Ford or VW I'd be very worried. This car has the full intention of being a seriously fast car.
I imagine this will be a great car.
I like fast fords but I'd rather this. As for the overpriced Golfs R's, slightly different market if you ask me.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

possul said:


> Rumours are that its only a 1.6 too. Need to tidy the back end up thats for sure


So are F1 engines.
Oh yeah, Honda are about to compete next year with a 1.6 engine.
(I know they won't be the same units!)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Turbo? Honda?


Honda have confirmed that for the first time the Type R will have a turbo charged engine :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Honda have confirmed that for the first time the Type R will have a turbo charged engine :thumb:


will it also be a Vtec?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> will it also be a Vtec?


To be confirmed!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wayyyy cheaper yes, but will the st be any better? very early specs suggest the Type R will be more powerful. watch this space.


It's apparently £7k-£9k dearer than a Focus so there can be no comparison. It's like comparing the Focus ST with a Suzuki Swift Sport or something equally as cheap.

£30k for a Honda Civic? Don't think so.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Makes sense now, this is what Honda said:

"The current Civic line-up isn't very exciting, so we needed to come up with something for European Honda fans that also fits our performance heritage," he told Auto Express. "Now, the Type R is aimed at the VW Golf R and Ford Focus RS. Those cars are subtle and more sophisticated-looking. But we wanted ours to be different and distinctive."

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/honda/civic/85978/honda-civic-type-r-makes-world-debut#ixzz2uzQATgyG

Aimed at Focus RS, not ST. (When there is one I guess).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Makes sense now, this is what Honda said:
> 
> "The current Civic line-up isn't very exciting, so we needed to come up with something for European Honda fans that also fits our performance heritage," he told Auto Express. "Now, the Type R is aimed at the VW Golf R and Ford Focus RS. Those cars are subtle and more sophisticated-looking. But we wanted ours to be different and distinctive."
> 
> ...


I thought it would make sense, let battle commence in 2015. :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

VTEC Yo!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd take that over the Ford or the VW without a second thought. Will no doubt be a cracking car when it's released.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good that.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had high hopes for the new Type-R, finally up there in terms of power with it's rivals to put it inline with the VXR, RenaultSport, ST etc. 

Then two things appear problematic, firstly 'Starts at £30k' and styling that looks like the love child of Halfords and Optimus Prime............I'm out!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Grommit said:


> VTEC Yo!


Very good those VTEC engines so a highly tuned turbo version should be cracking.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> I had high hopes for the new Type-R, finally up there in terms of power with it's rivals to put it inline with the VXR, RenaultSport, ST etc.
> 
> Then two things appear problematic, firstly 'Starts at £30k' and styling that looks like the love child of Halfords and Optimus Prime............I'm out!


A Halfords baby :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Looks good that.


I thought you would like it :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I thought you would like it :thumb:


It's needs to be cheaper than the competition though, in the past I have looked at them but only because they came in a few thousand less than the competition.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> It's apparently £7k-£9k dearer than a Focus so there can be no comparison. It's like comparing the Focus ST with a Suzuki Swift Sport or something equally as cheap.
> 
> £30k for a Honda Civic? Don't think so.


£30,000 for a Honda, "don't think so"? best to tell Honda that! that's what Honda are muted as to pricing the Type R at.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's needs to be cheaper than the competition though, in the past I have looked at them but only because they came in a few thousand less than the competition.


Ever driven one? I did! and I thought the last generation was a little disapointing. performance wise it did not offer much more than the Type R before it.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive been a massive fan of hondas having had my fair share from ef egs eks del sols and crx i loved the high revving engine and the power they did have hondas best thing was they always handled like they were on tails the eps was one of the best the fn was just dissapointing if the 2015 car uses the fns suspension set up it doesnt deserve the name of a type r!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I could be wrong, but i was under the impression that the cost will be "under" £30k and Honda UK have wanted it at circa £25k?

Still not sure on it myself, i don't really like the cheese wedge shape Civic, but this has potential to take the Type R back to the roots of being a race car for the road. 

Honda are often innovative, take ATTS which they introduced on the Prelude Type S way back in the 1990s, oh and 4WS many years before, but Top Gear were raving about the new VW Golf active LSD like it was new thing.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice of them to put a bench on the back so you can have a picnic in the summer.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Nice of them to put a bench on the back so you can have a picnic in the summer.


Bah, this is a Honda bench....










That Civic has a shelving unit! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shiny said:


> ....but Top Gear were raving about the new VW Golf active LSD like it was new thing.


That's because Top Gear always disappear up the ar$e of anything with a Ford or VW badge on it! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Bah, this is a Honda bench....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will do nicely, now I need my pint and a ploughmans sandwich to put on it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That will do nicely, now I need my pint and a ploughmans sandwich to put on it :lol::lol::lol:


Only if you rest it on a fluffy microfibre cloth...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The overkill spoiler is not somethingnew from Honda, Look at there Mugen FN2's.

Could be a serious car indeed!


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought an fn2 last august, I sold it after 3 month,

Horrible to live with day to day,not enough grunt for a weekend toy

If the new one does have vtec and a tubby,atleast it'll have so torque to go with all that screaming it does ,needs a decent paint job too last one practically like plasti-dip


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks interesting. And going in with the claim of "fastest fwd around the ring" is a brave claim. They say it will go under 8 mins....

New Cupra Leon has just broke the FWD record held by the Megane by over 10 secs to go well under 8 mins.

So if Honda's claim to be true, this is going to be stupid fast.

Maybe 30k don't seem so bad then.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You know of Honda put the effort in it will be a good car. It almost looks like a touring car. 

Every magazine and internet site has different figures. 

I've read 276bhp and £30k and at least 300bhp and £25k. 

That kind of power is impressive from a 1.6. Nobody seems to mention that Peugeot already offer 270bhp from a 1.6.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah the RCZ 270bhp version gets decent reviews too.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

If it will beat recent leon time in green hell, it will sell, it looks more like honda now I mean more japanese, if that makes sense, I think golfs are very good cars but they are boring, I would better have leon than golf, atm I would have R26 or focus RS, and if this type r will be as good as they say it will be in my top 3


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Audriulis said:


> If it will beat recent leon time in green hell, it will sell, it looks more like honda now I mean more japanese, if that makes sense, I think golfs are very good cars but they are boring, I would better have leon than golf, atm I would have R26 or focus RS, and if this type r will be as good as they say it will be in my top 3


You would better have a Leon than a Golf? How about this then!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You would better have a Leon than a Golf? How about this then!
> 
> View attachment 35928


Yes mate any day this over the golf


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Cracking looking car if it ends up looking like the concept,





















B17BLG said:


> The overkill spoiler is not somethingnew from Honda, Look at there Mugen FN2's.


Yep, big rear Mugen wing,


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I like the wing


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Very interesting indeed.... one thing for sure is it will probably be a lot more reliable than a Ford or VW... :lol: hope I haven't upset anybody on here by saying that lol


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually think it looks really good and aggressive.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

like driving a giant lady bird round everywhere, not for me but then not keen on the focus rs.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

HorizonLEDs said:


> Very interesting indeed.... one thing for sure is it will probably be a lot more reliable than a Ford or VW... :lol: hope I haven't upset anybody on here by saying that lol


Hondas are renowned for their reliability and build quality, so I agree with you on that point. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> like driving a giant lady bird round everywhere, not for me but then not keen on the focus rs.


A giant Ladybird and the Hulk :lol: :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Imho I love the way it looks, but, 30k?!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool looking motor, i like it. I'd prefer it in black though


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Imho I love the way it looks, but, 30k?!


Some say £25k. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

I think the car market has got out of control. I believe there is something quite sinister is going on.

Prices are being forced artificially high. Even used cars are worth more than they were some time ago.

It just seems to be since the housing market has slowed down, there seems to be more finance floating around in the car world.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Some say £25k. I guess we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I think the car market has got out of control. I believe there is something quite sinister is going on.
> 
> ...


I used be abke to car broken cars for £200. Lucky if I can get one for double that now, at least three times the price.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like a Saab in the front


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Reckon they have done pretty well to make the 9th gen look sporty, all the press i have been reading for months has said 2.0 turbo though...  

Not really sure about all this "wouldnt pay 30K for a Honda" malarky, the EP3 set a benchmark in its price range/class that took everyone else about a decade to equal.

A long shot as the playing field is more level these days, but if this does similar, then wouldnt that be worth paying good money for?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id love to know more about the engine spec.
Older vtec was about high revving engines, from what I hear they have gone turbo due to emmisions.
Do you think they will still be revving upto 9k
I see it being more of a vvt system so it works all the time to give more torgue and peak poeer rather than that serge of old which everyone loves


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

That looks good, better than focus rs, the last type r. Concept looked exactly the same from drawing board to showroom, so this may well be the same


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

possul said:


> Id love to know more about the engine spec.
> Older vtec was about high revving engines, from what I hear they have gone turbo due to emmisions.
> Do you think they will still be revving upto 9k
> I see it being more of a vvt system so it works all the time to give more torgue and peak poeer rather than that serge of old which everyone loves


It says vtec turbo on this prototype so who knows.










But on this test vid the rev counter only goes to 7000rpm before the redline.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

DOBE said:


> It says vtec turbo on this prototype so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus wept that is horrid, please honda please, by the power of greyskull, do not make it 5 dr, that is hideous


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Deniance said:


> Jesus wept that is horrid, please honda please, by the power of greyskull, do not make it 5 dr, that is hideous


Lol, the concept pic I posted is a 5 door and you liked that.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deniance said:


> Jesus wept that is horrid, please honda please, by the power of greyskull, do not make it 5 dr, that is hideous


It has to be 3 door only, pretty please Honda!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It has to be 3 door only, pretty please Honda!


All the pictures posted so far are 5 doors aren't they not?

Can see the door line coming down and the handles must be discreet next to the window.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> But on this test vid the rev counter only goes to 7000rpm before the redline.


Eagle eyed stuff Dobe :thumb: Interesting to see what happens when the aftermarket modders get their hands on it.

I understand what Possul says about the rev happy thrills of previous versions, but i guess the regulations put paid to all that.

Its a shame in a way, but looking at the people who tuned larger displacement Honda lumps before, there wasnt the need to rev those to the moon either, as the power delivery began lower in the revs and was coupled with decent torque.

The new motors are all turbo so guessing achieve the same thing in a more versatile and efficient package.

Or something.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> All the pictures posted so far are 5 doors aren't they not?
> 
> Can see the door line coming down and the handles must be discreet next to the window.


I stand corrected on that one :thumb: I think they should be a three door version also, Honda did do three door type R in previous incarnations


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha! all this 5 door hating too, love it! 
Thats why when i drop a built K24 into a 5 door 7th gen it will make people even madder that they may as well have "Vileda" tatooed on their forehead! :lol:


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

There's a magazine in the Honda branches and an article about it which basically says no more high revving but still Vtec, I drive a 2.2 diesel 8th gen civic so I only get 5k anyway haha


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

5k....bah!

Mine wakes up at 5.8k! :lol::driver:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Look's nice, it's going to be a 2 Litre Turbo, as the BTCC Honda team are running a New engine in the tourer and some people are thinking it's the new engine for the Type R..


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Im worried about this car now, ive been scanning the web, and the concept looks great even though its a five door its hidden, but i get the horrible feeling its going to lose its concept arches and splitters and end up just like the horrid black 5 dr cheese wedge thing


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> VW should be worried indeed.


I don't think so.

By the way, it's uglier than an ugly thing on an ugly day in uglytown.


----------

